# whats the best compact 1911?



## rvl8

photos would be cool too.


----------



## hideit

looking at the date of your post
evidently not many members have experience with 3" 1911's


----------



## Joeywhat

My dad has a Colt Defender which is nice...although not 100% reliable. I here it's pretty common with small .45 autos.


----------



## wetidlerjr

Colt Defender :mrgreen:


----------



## crankshop1000

I have a Colt Defender and a Springfield Micro compact .45 with the XML light. Both seem to be reliable and are actually nearly identical in weight and feel.The Springfield lists for $1260 and the Defender is about $900.


----------



## rvl8

i love the way they look. maybe get one for a range gun someday. I've heard they have issues sometimes, so i'll stick with my g26


----------



## sniper350

The Colt Defender has a good track record .............. but I don't like alloy framed guns ----that's just me.

I am impressed with a Springfield Armory Ultra Compact that I am working on now. All steel frame ............and built like a standard 1911.

It has a few problems that I am working out, so it can become a CCW weapon ............... but even with these problems it hasn't jammed one time !! I have trouble with Slide stop dimensions, extraction directions & lock back issues ......but all these can be worked out. Minor tuning that should have beem done at the factory.

I will replace recoil spring ........... adjust the face on the extended ejector ........... file the Slide stop down so bullets stop contacting the inside surfaces............. replace the magazine spring with a Wolff extra power 5%.......and all will be good.

This little beast can hit head shots at 25 yds with no troubles. So accuracy is not one of its issues !

JF.


----------



## gb6491

I'm pleased with the accuracy and reliability of my Officer's ACP:








Regards,
Greg


----------



## sniper350

Ok ........... I am 100% sold on this S.A. Ultra Compact.

I love the all steel frame and the weight and balance it provides !!!

Put the little beast through it paces today , after correcting all the minor issues it left the factory with. Of course, this took three weeks and several hundred rounds of ammo to accomplish - Oh well.

The Ultra Compact is a fast drawer ......... it has great balance in the hand and the weight makes it easy for fast follow-up shots. Since I do very little "sighted fire" work -- the sights are of little importance to me.
That's why "Balance" is more valuable to me for the style of shooting I do.

I am amazed at the long range accuracy that I can squeeze from its 3.5" barrel .........if it is needed.

Before buying this used pistol ............ I would have swore that the smallest 1911 pistol that could be used for self-defense was the commander size. Needing reliability and accuracy .......... I was told not to depend on a barrel length less than the 4.25" put forth by COLT. That's what makes the above Officer's model special ...... a smaller frame ...... fitted with a commander size barrel and Slide.

But this Ultra Compact has really changed my mind -- for NOW. I shoot my pistols in close combat routines ......... no "one shot at a time" for this 1911 owner ........... so the pistols have to hold up to heavy and hard use.
So we will see where the Ultra Compact is after 2, 000 rounds or so. Maybe by Christmas I will be able to report back to the group ??

JF.


----------



## NGIB

I really like my Rock Island Compact. It's a great shooter and won't break the bank to get one. I have Springers and Paras as well but this little Rock is a hoot to shoot...


----------



## Richard

If cost and caliber are not a consideration then I adore the 9mm Springer EMP. If you need a compact in a more manly caliber I am partial to my Kimber Custom Compact. Regards, Richard 

EMP:








My Custom Compact:


----------



## Dsig1

I love my Kimber TLE so much that I wanted to pick up a Custom Ultra Carry for my CCW. I figured the Ultra Carry would be similar to the TLE in sight acquisition and trigger feel since the components would be nearly identical to the TLE. I currently carry an XD 9SC but it's a bit wide and a bit blocky for IWB. Also, the punch of a .45 is always good to have close at hand. When I entered my favorite shop, they had just taken a Kimber CDP on consignment for $750. There was not a flaw on the gun. At only $100 more than the base Ultra Carry, I scooped it up. I shot it that day at my range and it was awesome. I never fired the Colt Defender or the S&W PD so I can't say my CDP is the best 1911 Compact but it is an awesome contender in this category. I do plan to modify it with a set of "thin" Alumigrips in the near future. This will remove nearly another 1/4" off of the width of the rose wood grips.


----------



## hideit

since you said you like your g26 then get a g36


----------



## submoa

Detonics Combatmaster

All business

No FPB
No MIM
No grip safety
Coned Barrel
Tri coil, recoil spring (good for 5,000 rds)


----------



## Baldy

The wife just got a Ultra CDP II Kimber and her and two of my girls put about 400rds through it today. Nothing went wrong and it's a slick little pistol.:smt023


----------

